# Honda 2-stage skids -- Side vs. Rear Position?



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd be interested in learning more about the reasons behind Honda's decision on mounting the skids on the sides of the auger housing on wheeled models, vs. mounting the skids on the rear of the auger housing of the tracked models. 

I think they're enabling more height control for the tracked model operators, and perhaps better ice scraping too -- but with rear-only skids I'd be more concerned about damage to the auger and sides from curbs or raised pavement sections. (BTW I put skids on the sides of my tracked HS928K1TAS.)

I'm hoping Robert will contribute an "official position". Anyone care to add facts or opinions on this?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've often wondered about the reasoning for that too. My HS622 has them mounted at the rear of the auger housing, but I've seen pictures of them with both the rear and side on the same machine. Like this one Kiss4aFrog dug up earlier from a Russian site. The snow thrower attachment for my 1974 Suburban has them at the rear too. Must be some advantage to it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't speak with any knowledge why Honds mounts them on the back. My PowerShift is that way with the skids all the way back on the bucket and personally I'd like to have them as far forward as I can so they take the brunt of anything I might run into and protect the housing as much as possible.










My Troy had it's shoes in the rear position from the factory and when I replaced them with Ariens skids I moved them forward as there were holes already punched for it. 

That would be a good one for a Manufacturer's engineering dept.
The only thing that comes to mind is that as you extend those skids further out you decrease the down-force on them so there is a chance they could ride up easier but I'm not sure if moving them six inches would be very noticeable or even measurable.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

The rear mount skids allow the tracked models to angle down into scrape mode, or what ever it is called...


----------



## HSSdude (Sep 21, 2015)

It is related to performance of the snow clearing. On the wheeled models with skid shoes on the back on a rough icy surface the housing has a tendency to bounce up. With the skid shoes moved forward away from the pivot point of the wheels you will get a cleaner finish. I know it probably sounds like there would not be a lot of difference, but it is measurable. The track models are different because the tracks themselves keep the unit from pivoting back. If you really wanted to use both types of shoes on a track model, you would only gain more protection but no increase in clearing performance. Personally i don't like to put side skid shoes on a track models because they have a tendency to get caught on uneven surfaces when turning, especially with the ease of turning on the new HSS Models.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got a message in with the model engineer, and will get back with you guys ASAP.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

SnowG said:


> . Anyone care to add facts or opinions on this?


I find the rear ones give better results for the track models because a rearmost pivot point gives the greater deflection at the scraper blade.

I also use side skids but I set them 1/8" off the ground. That helps a little on uneven ground but mainly they keep my stone curbs from abrading the auger housing.

Ken C


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, our model engineer tells me this:

_"Rear mount allows the auger height to be adjusted/changed on track models. Rear mount also allows the auger to "dig in" more aggressively (less likely to climb over the snow bank). But side mount lift the auger housing before objects reach the scraper bar. Side mount also have less force applied, so they may last longer. Both mounting methods have benefits/drawbacks. Depends on preference.

Wheel models come with side mounted skids installed from the factory, but an extra set of rear mount skids are included in the hardware kit - so customers can use either based on preference (this may change in the future, but this is how they are coming right now)."_


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

hmmmm.. I didn't receive a second set of skids with the HS928WA I bought new a few weeks ago. It was also missing the 3 spare sheer bolts as well... :dry:

Robert are the rear and side skids for the wheeled model identical or different?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not a big deal but with side mount they stick out a bit so you can't get quite as close to edges.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

fake_usa said:


> hmmmm.. I didn't receive a second set of skids with the HS928WA I bought new a few weeks ago. It was also missing the 3 spare sheer bolts as well... :dry:
> 
> Robert are the rear and side skids for the wheeled model identical or different?


Did you get the HS928 or HSS928? I think the extra skids only come with the new-model HSS wheel models versions....might want to ask your selling dealer.

The side skids are different from the side skids:


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is Snow clearing not Ice Sculpture! Rear Skids are dumb unless you have a perfectly flat Driveway, will wreak havoc on front edge of Bucket ramming into any frozen objects or raised Pavement? Read today's Posts on Armorskids! ( not trying to be a know it all, just doesn't make sense to me unless your anal about getting every Flake of Snow?


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> But side mount lift the auger housing before objects reach the scraper bar. ."[/I][/COLOR]


I had so much trouble with the scraper bar of my 928AT hitting the pavement and jarring the unit right or left that I ended up removing the skids and installing custom caster assemblies. Problem was completely solved. I am hoping the the new 928ATI will not have this same problem.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

My HS724WA came with both sets when I purchased it new last January.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a Honda 928 Track Drive and a sloped cement driveway. Slop is up/down to street. The OEM rear-mount skids caused the bucket to "dig in" and created a lot of friction. I switched to these (Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement) mid season last year. I had to drill a few holes in the side of the bucket (about the middle of the bucket). The results were incredible. No more digging into the driveway and the machine is much easier to maneuver. They are built very heavy duty. I could have built them myself, but the cost was well worth it. I'm not an employee, stockholder or connected in any way to the company. Just a happy guy with a great snowblower that I've modified with the skids and a powered chute rotation system. I'm in the process of changing the rotation motor from a 12v drill motor (too fast) to a powered-seat motor (190 RPM) that should work much better. When it's all done I'll post some photos. I'm making sure that the electric chute rotator can be switched back to a manual crank system in about 10 minutes so that when Murphy's Law arrives in the middle of storm I can keep working.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you get the HS928 or HSS928? I think the extra skids only come with the new-model HSS wheel models versions....might want to ask your selling dealer.
> 
> The side skids are different from the side skids:


 
I bought the HS model. I asked the dealer they said it comes with only one set. It doesn't matter anyway I already bought poly skids for the side mount.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

sr71 said:


> Not a big deal but with side mount they stick out a bit so you can't get quite as close to edges.


I added side mount skids to a 1991 HS828 Tracked model and they work a lot better on my gravel driveway, but you are correct in that I cannot now go as close to trees, cars, etc. as I used to. I went 22 years with the original rear mount and 2 years with the side mount (commercial) .

The original rear mount skids would eventually bend "up" regularly. After a while I would take them off, put em' in a vice and hammer them back into shape. The side skids are much more robust, just a few inches wider now.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*side v rear*

I have had trouble in very dense snow,with the side skids riding up, so I moved them to the rear, and have yet to try them out. I will report how they work out.
Sid


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Nobody has yet mentioned the infamous Honda grind, where the bottom of the auger housing is ground off and the teeth are missing from the augers. Those rear mounted skids are the culprit.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

wdb said:


> Nobody has yet mentioned the infamous Honda grind, where the bottom of the auger housing is ground off and the teeth are missing from the augers. Those rear mounted skids are the culprit.


I would not blame the skids for it, but IMHO it is the operators error, being negligent (improper skids adjustment and/or improper use on certain conditions)

:blowerhug:


----------

